# Help with Overlcoking the E4500



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

ok, heres my situation, i have a GA-73PVM-S2 whicH has 1066 FSB Support and says its garunteed to go to 1333 FSB when overclocked, I have a watercoolign setup for my CPU which works very well.I have put the FSB of my E4500 to 1066 up from 800, and it has 11x multiplier the current spped is a little over 2.9 GHz.my idle temp is 25C and my load is 35-40C under 100% load for 1 hour. however when i tier to clock the FSB to 300 Mhz,
the board would post, however it would boot into vista, only saying launch startup repair
and 
start windows normally
it would get to this window the whole time and never get into the OS,
my questions are
1) can somone help me get more speed out of my cpy?
2) if i can get 1333 FSB will changing the CPU to 333 FSB work?
3)would i need to overvolt my CPU?

also this is slightly off topic, but im using feser f1 coolant whihc says its non-conductive,will it damage my GPU if it lands on it as one of my CPU barbs leaked, but i tightened the clamp even more and it appears to have stopped,but i was just wondering if it wopuld do anything if its non-conductive.

thanks in advance


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

If it isn't working then doing a little overvolting is needed next.


----------



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah i overvolted it finally and got it to 300x11 @1.475 however i tried [email protected] and it runs but the main problem is now after a while of playing cod4 it jsut freezes completely and i have to restart


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

What's your NB temp at? if you don't have an air CPU cooler, you may need some air flow around the area to bring the board component temps down.


----------



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah i thought that too since its only point cooling and i dont have that good an airflow in my case as my dual bay res is at the bottom of my case cuz the tooles fittings block it from goign at the top and i only got a 120mm at the from and 80 at the back :normal: anyway i dont know it, do you know any good programs to measure it with? also i touched it and um it was HOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

if your mobo didn't come with a fan, think about something like this:

http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=75018


----------



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

hm, i cant really order stuff online, as my dad has a thing about that :laugh: and i think ill leave it the way it is right now at 3.3Ghz but i really do want to know the Northbridge Temperature, does speed fan show it as its got loads of diffrent temperatures on it.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah speedfan should tell you the temp of all the sensors on your mobo.


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

the nb doesnt always have a sensor...


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

thats strange.... Might be comming up as another sensor. Post the output here with all the temps it gives you.


----------



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

alright here u go guys
Temp1-32C
Temp2-17C
Temp3- -2C
Core0-23C
Core1-23C
ok so obviously core 0 and 1 are my cpu and thats fine,but wth to my -2C????????????????? whts goign on there, if i had to go by touch id say it was the 32C as my NB is very warm to the touch but not extremely hot like it usually gets yet!


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

the -2 is obviously a mis-read. Well all Ican say is just add a couple of fans to improve air flow or get a waterblock for the NB.


----------



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

so is that 32C my NB then? its rwading at 42C now, also um i know nivida chipsets run hot but say if it was runnign at 70C is that still ok? seems to high for me!


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah nvidia chipsets run hot (they run cooler in the 7 series though) but 70C is hot for any chipset IMO. 42C would be underload. I would go for a waterblock here if your overvolting.


----------



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

ah damn, unfortunatly i can do that, it was hard enuf getting in  will it be ok if it runs stable for 24 hours all the time?


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah I imagine it should be fine. If there's space, get a case fan just in case.


----------



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

Alright man cheers for your help :grin:


----------

